# I love my new graphtec ce6000-60!!!!



## R3VOLutionCustom (Dec 12, 2012)

I just wanted to share how pleased I am with my new GraphTec CE 6000-60!!!! See attached photo. VERY small and tight detail. The machine and software are super user-friendly!!! I am so excited!!!


----------



## R3VOLutionCustom (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh! I forgot to mention. This was my very first cut ever, as well, my very first heat transfer EVER!! Now if that don't say easy, I don't know what does......


----------



## R3VOLutionCustom (Dec 12, 2012)

did I say how excited I was?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Look out here comes Aaron! Nice job! Excited...you don't sound excited at all!!! LOL


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

I especially like how it does dimes. Very realistic!


----------



## GraphicsFactory (Jul 17, 2007)

That is really awesome! I'm impressed. I'm considering one, so thanks for sharing.


----------



## jackpine (Jul 27, 2009)

Where did you get it? I'm in the market for a new one. In have a ce3000 and am looking at the 6000 or a used FC 24".


R3VOLutionCustom said:


> did I say how excited I was?


----------



## R3VOLutionCustom (Dec 12, 2012)

Ryonet. It was $50 cheaper than the Roland GX24 and it came with the stand(Roland charges another $299).... Ryonet also had $50 base shipping with 0 tax


----------



## R3VOLutionCustom (Dec 12, 2012)

Compare the specs.... I don't know why Roland seems to have the industry standard


----------



## bern (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks great , can you cut straight from CorelDraw with your cutter ? Think of all the other things you will be able to cut , decals and signs Whohoo.


----------



## jackpine (Jul 27, 2009)

You can contour cut printed graphics.....transfers or inkjet print on vinyl. 
H&H sign supplies sell 12" and 24" print vinyl by the foot....and laminate too. An excellent supplier......and they have a forum too.


bern said:


> Looks great , can you cut straight from CorelDraw with your cutter ? Think of all the other things you will be able to cut , decals and signs Whohoo.


----------



## R3VOLutionCustom (Dec 12, 2012)

I use illustrator.... It send it to Cutting Master first. Very simple though. I've never used a plotter in my life and I was cutting within 10 minutes


----------



## ToughJourneyman (Sep 26, 2012)

R3VOLutionCustom said:


> I use illustrator.... It send it to Cutting Master first. Very simple though. I've never used a plotter in my life and I was cutting within 10 minutes


Very cool and inspiring. 

Are you going to work on t-shirts with it or just signs and decals?


----------



## HarveyAlex (Jul 4, 2010)

I have the ce5000-60 (last years model) and love it too!
Graphtec makes great cutter/plotters. Good luck with your new machine.


----------



## R3VOLutionCustom (Dec 12, 2012)

ToughJourneyman said:


> Very cool and inspiring.
> 
> Are you going to work on t-shirts with it or just signs and decals?


Whatever I can make a buck on!


----------



## R3VOLutionCustom (Dec 12, 2012)

HarveyAlex said:


> I have the ce5000-60 (last years model) and love it too!
> Graphtec makes great cutter/plotters. Good luck with your new machine.


Thanks Harvey


----------



## SayJay (Oct 25, 2012)

So good to know!! I just purchased this and it's my first as well!!


----------



## Kelso Kyser (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello,

My name is Kelly, I recently bought a Graphtec CE 6000, however; I am having trouble cutting heat transfers with Adobe Illustrator. I can get text to transfer to Cutting Master 3, however; the graphics will not transfer? Additionally, I cannot seem to get the registration marks to jive with the paper size. 

Any help you could give me would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Kelly


----------



## bern (Feb 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Kelly , you may get more responses if you post the problem you are having as a new post . I would think the reason you cannot send your graphics to the cutter would be because it is not a vector image . Have a look if you can trace your graphic . Not sure about the registration mark issue . Someone else may help you there .


----------



## Lunapow67 (Aug 28, 2015)

Can you use adobe Photoshop with this machine? Im considering buying one


----------



## R3VOLutionCustom (Dec 12, 2012)

Don't think so.... I use Illustrator


----------

